# Planetstrike TACTICS



## stooge92 (Mar 6, 2008)

hey guys/gals, ive just started this thread because ive noticed that not alot of chat about planetstrike is circulating on the site- (dont people like it???)
- i was wondering what people thought about it in general BUT more importantly, what tactics they employ when they play
- like what army is the best defender, and why?? what setups and weapons defend well?----- what are the best defensive strategems
-which army is the best attacker and why? what weapons and stuff work well?--- what about attacking strategems?

-personally i play IG mostly defending, i establish a base with impassible terrain and create a fire line around objectives. I usually leave a tank or 2 on resevre incase they blow up in the firestorm or are CC'd in the first turn.
For imperial guard i cant look past trench network (for a 5+ cover save in the open in the firestorm and 1st turn), i usually put power generator on the objective building my kasrkins are holding, to give them rerolls (wounds) for their hot shot lasguns---- depending on how big the battle is i like to use the battle cannon strategem, i have tried las maze, but found it wasnt worth the point. 

what do you guys think? share your army tactics here! compare and critique at will!


----------



## stooge92 (Mar 6, 2008)

Winterous said:


> I haven't played it, nor will I in the near future, but I think this thread defeats the purpose of Planetstrike.
> It about fielding a cool army, having a nice looking battlefield, and having a heap of fun.
> It's not intended to be hugely competitive, because just like Apocalypse, there's a lot that can be exploited to be unfair.
> 
> ...


thanks for nothing i suppose, i didnt start this thread to critique and nut out strategies to be ultra competitive, just to start a discussion about a new facet of the game- if you have nothing to say, then say nothing


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

stooge92 said:


> thanks for nothing i suppose, i didnt start this thread to critique and nut out strategies to be ultra competitive, just to start a discussion about a new facet of the game- if you have nothing to say, then say nothing


Yeah, in hindsight, that post served absolutely no purpose.....


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

stooge92 said:


> -personally i play IG mostly defending, i establish a base with impassible terrain and create a fire line around objectives. I usually leave a tank or 2 on resevre incase they blow up in the firestorm or are CC'd in the first turn.
> For imperial guard i cant look past trench network (for a 5+ cover save in the open in the firestorm and 1st turn), i usually put power generator on the objective building my kasrkins are holding, to give them rerolls (wounds) for their hot shot lasguns---- depending on how big the battle is i like to use the battle cannon strategem, i have tried las maze, but found it wasnt worth the point.


Well i actually only tend to use stratagems like las maze, mine field, krak attack in my games as i find these are the only ones that, for me, consistently deliver results worth their price.

I try to leave as much as possible in reserve, largely cause my brother usually takes the stratagem that gives him more firestorm templates, and that way any first turn DSing by my opponent will be A) risky and B) pointless

As for setup, i tend to leave my zone crowded to increase the chance of mishaps if the enemy try to DS into my zone with large areas in my opponents to either entice him there, or give my reserve units a nice place to enter from so that i can sandwich my opponent between my forces.

I find that Las-maz and minefield are flipping amazing, i've been able to kill a 10 man squad of my brothers CSMs with one well placed lasmaze before.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

lawrence96 said:


> I find that Las-maz and minefield are flipping amazing, i've been able to kill a 10 man squad of my brothers CSMs with one well placed lasmaze before.


Yeah, Las-maze is pretty good, put them near your Bastions and any enterprising Terminators with Chainfists will think twice before assaulting it!

The Krak-attack is a bit weird tough, it's a fairly weak attack, and it's only D6 hits on the unit.
Seeing as it's only AP4 as well, it's not particularly good against a lot of things that will Deep Strike anyway.


----------



## maniclurker (Jun 12, 2008)

I haven't played yet, but I was thinking of running pretty much straight DS for attacking with SM. I mean, 1st turn assaults with termies (assault and regular), assault marines, and support fire from drop pod tac and sternguard squads just sounds too good.

As for defending... I keep seeing people take inquisitors w/ mystics to get free shots at DSing units. I think keeping units like assault termies and assault marines in reserves to deep strike in for a counter-charge would be good too. I'm getting a bunch of tarantulas off of ForgeWorld to use as defending turrets.

I haven't really looked at too many of the assets. I think that the best assets seem to be the ones that improve your units instead of doing direct attacks.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

maniclurker said:


> I haven't really looked at too many of the assets. I think that the best assets seem to be the ones that improve your units instead of doing direct attacks.


Yeah, like the one that gives D3 units Meltabombs, for free.
BEST, EVER.

That alone makes Drone Squadrons AWESOME in PS, kamikaze Drones


----------



## ENGARDE (Apr 4, 2009)

hello fellow brothers (and brother :wink

i personally enjoy scorched skies nothing better than 12 or so pie plates floating around before the game even begins, but i also find that ground observer is really really useful! re rolls for an unluck DS or blast temp. as it also serves to block your oppositions movement with anything within 6 being instantly removed as a casuality!!!! I use plague marines when attacking and defending, they are just too tough a nut to crack for many armies, although i have learnt the hard way to fear demolisher cannons!!!


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Personally before apoc and planet strike came out I was already doing my own style games like this as sometimes I wanted to field a different FOC layout, so I sacrificed say an elites slot and gained on heavy slot and allowed my opponents to do the same as they were fun games. Apoc I never liked to big and some of the strategems whilst great when you have that killer squad, to me wasn't all that appealing when I know you can't play them in-store often, you don't have the space or your mates only have that one small army to play with as they can't afford too much and neither can you, also having an army that sorta is ignored when it came to apoc formations and those special units not in our codexs to  be used, for me there isn't many at all. But PS I like the idea I just think Cities of Death is by far the best expansion they have ever came out with and I usually play this expansion with mods to make it like PS.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

As a space marine player, I enjoy taking 6 dreadnoughts (if i had 2 more I would bring them too...) as either attacker or defender. Attacking they drop pod in, defending they set up around my bunkers (or drop pod to avoid the opening bombardment). I've had amazing good fortune with them. Termimator+chainfist+deepstrike assault = WIN. Gross. Just gross when you (and it doesnt always work) deepstrike in on target, assault building, destroy building.

Another tactic I use a lot more often in planetstrike is teleport homers. Reserve termies for the attacker and defender landing on target in the thick of it is a good thing. Really makes the landspeeder storm with a scout serg who paid down for the homer in it handy.


----------



## stooge92 (Mar 6, 2008)

i just hate the fact that the attacker (after the defender spends tmie and effort setting up a board) gets to destroy it with large blast templates, smashing entire units and ruining the general defensive plan and layout--- i have never won as a defender, but i dont have heaps of terrain that i can use to make sides impassible, use to get mishaps etc.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

stooge92 said:


> i just hate the fact that the attacker (after the defender spends tmie and effort setting up a board) gets to destroy it with large blast templates, smashing entire units and ruining the general defensive plan and layout--- i have never won as a defender, but i dont have heaps of terrain that i can use to make sides impassible, use to get mishaps etc.


If you don't have a lot of terrain, then make some basic shapes from Lego or something.
Or just don't play Planetstrike, because it's a game centred around terrain.


----------



## stooge92 (Mar 6, 2008)

Winterous said:


> If you don't have a lot of terrain, then make some basic shapes from Lego or something.
> Or just don't play Planetstrike, because it's a game centred around terrain.


im never going to use lego- i like my board looking mint! k::biggrin:
i do like the different concept involved with planetstrike, so i probably wont 'stop' playing it - - - its just that its $$ expensive $$ to buy all the proper terrain and such


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

stooge92 said:


> im never going to use lego- i like my board looking mint! k::biggrin:
> i do like the different concept involved with planetstrike, so i probably wont 'stop' playing it - - - its just that its $$ expensive $$ to buy all the proper terrain and such


You don't have to buy it man, make your own.
I mean, you're IG, but that doesn't mean every Bastion you use has to be the GW kit Bastion.

Make some cool beefy bunkers, make a fancy fortress.
Those are a bit of a task, but they can look awesome.

Make some minefields, barbed wire and tank traps, stuff like that.
Very simple to make, and will provide all the obstruction you need to ward off DSers.


----------

